# Airlines and cardboard bike boxes?



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone have any first hand experience with shipping a bike on a plane in a cardboard box instead of a hardshell case that would like to share their experiences? I've heard from lots of folks who've never done it tell me it shouldn't be done, but we let the gorillas at UPS and FEDEX handle bikes in cardboard boxes all the time, so I'm wondering whether the airlines are really that bad at handling bikes.

TIA


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

not a problem... the question is, will the box survive for the return trip? usually they do, sometimes they don't. for example, on one trip, due to a delay, a bike got left out on the tarmac in the rain. the bike fared fine. the box did not survive, and a new one had to be found for the return. not a hard task, but wasn't esp easy is a foreign country.

also, some airports use automated baggage systems and that would pose a bit of a risk if the oversize stuff is not managed by hand/carts. a baggage handler can choose to be gentle (or not) whereas conveyors cannot. when DIA first tested their system before opening, bags were getting eaten... just sayin'

and of course, bikes are usually packed much better by mfgers for delivery to shops than by consumers on trips.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

I've never done it but have seen it done by others, I've even seen bikes just wrapped in plastic with some packing material in the airport. As far as how bad the handling can be, on my last ski trip while waiting to deplane I had the pleasure of watching the baggage "handler" unloading the ski bags from the plane. There was one only one dude assigned to the task (airlines need to control expenses) and he was throwing the skis from his position at the bottom of the conveyor to the cart a good six feet away. He was pretty good at tossing as he got most of them in on the first try. On one however he was off target and the skis clipped the side of the cart and ended up on the tarmac. I wasn't so sure that ending up in the cart was much better either. This is of course in plain view and I just wonder what goes on behind the scenes. The few times I've traveled with the bike I've always used a hard case and the bike have made it through unscathed but there is always some damage to the box.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Would the box be taped closed or what? You have to assume that TSA/security/etc. is going to cut the box open and look inside.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

undies said:


> Would the box be taped closed or what? You have to assume that TSA/security/etc. is going to cut the box open and look inside.


I suppose the smart thing would be to carry a tape dispenser with you and leave the box untaped until after the ticketing folks have taken a look at it. I think most bags are not really searched, per se, but rather x-rayed, so once the ticket agent has confirmed that you're not carrying anything contraband, it should be okay to tape it up. My guess. I suppose someone knows the real deal.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I have done it. I only had two hardshell bike cases and needed to send 3 bikes. All was fine. It is a shame you will likely pay a small fortune for it--- as some luggage overage. I don't see why the ticket agent would care what was in the box, anymore than they care what is in your carryon or luggage (ref to yo mamma).

Definitely tape the box shut--- and ready to ship.

I have flown bike bikes several times--- massive baby prams, kid car seats, baby seats, you name it. No problems.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

It's probably less expensive and more reliable at this point to ship UPS or Fedex.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

JP said:


> It's probably less expensive and more reliable at this point to ship UPS or Fedex.


For domestic air travel, yep. For travel to Europe, not even close. I double-checked the info on the website of the airline I'm flying and found that so long as I keep the weight and dimensions within certain very easily obtainable limits and don't have too much additional checked baggage, it'll only cost me $100 each way to fly to Brussels. Fedex would be over $700 one way.

My biggest concern at this point is how big a risk to my bike would I be taking by using a heavy-duty cardboard box vs a hard shell bike case. I'm very tempted to take my steel 'cross bike with regular, albeit wide, road tires instead of my carbon fiber road bike, especially considering the particular area I'll be riding in (Flanders/Roubaix trip). I'd be less concerned about the airline tearing up a steel frame.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Flown my bike 3 times from WA state to Tucson for a race, all in a hard case, in Denver I watched it get dropped from the plane to the tarmac, guy missed the conveyor :mad2: :mad2: So for no damage, I have waited for my bike, watching bikes shipped in cardboard box's...it was not pretty, most box's were beat to hell and were delivered on the carousel, my crate was handed to me every time. Also, once you check the box/crate, you will not be allowed to touch it again, I asked if they needed help repacking the hard case as it was very very full.....I was politely but firmly told to let them do their job and once inspected the luggage was not available for passengers until the claimed it at their final destination.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

yo mamma said:


> I think most bags are not really searched, per se, but rather x-rayed


I've been air traveling a lot lately and my suitcase has been opened every single time. 

On my recent trip to Anaheim the TSA fooks opened and ate half a roll of Life Savers breath mints that were in my suitcase. I am hearing a lot of similar stories from other frequent travelers in my field. 

IMO the baggage handlers are the least of your worries. You should just assume that TSA is going to dig through your stuff and help themselves to whatever they want. It's a racket.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

yo mamma said:


> For domestic air travel, yep. For travel to Europe, not even close. I double-checked the info on the website of the airline I'm flying and found that so long as I keep the weight and dimensions within certain very easily obtainable limits and don't have too much additional checked baggage, it'll only cost me $100 each way to fly to Brussels. Fedex would be over $700 one way.
> 
> My biggest concern at this point is how big a risk to my bike would I be taking by using a heavy-duty cardboard box vs a hard shell bike case. I'm very tempted to take my steel 'cross bike with regular, albeit wide, road tires instead of my carbon fiber road bike, especially considering the particular area I'll be riding in (Flanders/Roubaix trip). I'd be less concerned about the airline tearing up a steel frame.


I would say it depends on what bike you are taking. When I moved over here to Europe I brought my aluminum racing bike in a "Madone box" which is cardboard. Most Trek bike dealers get these when they get high end Trek road bikes and they work great for shipping. The bike made it okay but box probably can't be reused. This was from a one way flight from Chicago to Dublin to Amsterdam.

If you are bringing a carbon bike I would say get a hardcase. Metal frame materials can be dented while carbon frames can't.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

yo mamma said:


> I suppose the smart thing would be to carry a tape dispenser with you and leave the box untaped until after the ticketing folks have taken a look at it. I think most bags are not really searched, per se, but rather x-rayed, so once the ticket agent has confirmed that you're not carrying anything contraband, it should be okay to tape it up. My guess. I suppose someone knows the real deal.




you'll need it for the return.... but you will want to tape it shut ready to fly


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

I've flown quite a few times using a cardboard bike box and it's never been a problem.
That said I'm pretty throrough about padding and reinforcement.

A few tips.
- lots and lots of pipe insulation. This stuff is great, cheap, and available at most hardware supply stores. Wrap it over all the bikes tubes and anywhere else it will fit - cranks wheels, handlebars, seat post etc. Also place a little bit over anything that may be in danger of puncturing the box like the quick release skewers and fork dropouts.
- protect shifters and rear derailures using extra cardboard to create little houses for them.
- A rigid box like a shoe box (I have a box that was used for chocolates that is very rigid) is good for going into any open space this will help prevent the box from crushing under the weight of whatever they decide to chuck on top of it. You can put your bike tools and spare parts in here.
- In addition to a rigid box or in place of it small pieces of wood can be cut to form little pillars inside the box.
- Extra stuff. Throw in anything you can think of to help fill up the box. The more full it is the less chance of any damage being done to the contents. Bike shoes and bike clothes are good for this.
- wood between fork dropouts to protect the fork from being broken.
- More cardboard. Slide extra cardboard down the side of the box particularly next to the spokes of the front wheel. Anywhere else you think needs extra enforcement.
- tape it up. It could get opened at some point along the way but everytime this has happened they've taped it back up for me... granted not as well as I would have liked. I've thought about putting a roll of tape and a large font note right at the top of the box which says "Please re-tape throroughly" or something... not sure if this would be effective.

^^ This has all worked very well for me in the past but it's starting to become a hassle. I'm thinking seriously about having a bike fitted with SS couplers.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My advice is to pack your bike in a box and ship it ahead of time with FedEx. The airlines will charge you much more than a shipping company, in addition to the hassle you are likely to encounter. FedEx is much cheaper than UPS or USPS, which are much cheaper than the airlines.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> My advice is to pack your bike in a box and ship it ahead of time with FedEx. The airlines will charge you much more than a shipping company, in addition to the hassle you are likely to encounter. FedEx is much cheaper than UPS or USPS, which are much cheaper than the airlines.


I guess you missed the note re: overseas travel. Fedex or UPS are easily 7x more expensive than the airlines, in my particular case.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Pay for the extra insurance.
When you tell them your bike is worth 5+grand and pay for the added insurance they will take better care of it.
The only time I few with mine they put about a dozen bright orange stickers all over the box. I watched them load it, it was the last box on the plane.
Cost more but worth it.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Costa Rica and back*

Flew a Rocky Mountain Element 50 to Costa Rica, road it for 5 weeks then flew it home with no problems at all in the cardboard box. Only damage was to the wallet! The box was a bit worn in the end but that's to be expected.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Double Trouble*



FatTireFred said:


> ...on one trip, due to a delay, a bike got left out on the tarmac in the rain. the bike fared fine. the box did not survive...


Watched a box melt on the tarmac in the rain. My advice and what worked well for me was to *double box* the bike. I got two boxes from the shop, one ever so slightly larger than the other. Took some plastic sheeting (painter drop cloth and wrapped the smaller box in plastic and then slid it inside the larger box. Then I proceeded to pack my bike inside. Ended up with a double wall of cardboard all the way around. If the outer box got wet I still had the inner box for protection as well as the trip home.

I was on an international flight and had to open my box for customs and then close it back up. I packed a small extra roll of packing tape inside the box as well as in my baggage. Include extra zip ties and other stuff you may need for packing your bike for the way home.



Frith said:


> A few tips.
> - lots and lots of pipe insulation.
> - protect shifters and rear derailures
> - A rigid box like a shoe box


Great advice. I unscrewed my rear derailer from the dropout, wrapped it in bubble wrap and then zip tied it inside the triangle. The rigid shoe box is a good idea - you can also take an eight inch wide (or however wide your box is) and roll it up creating a cylinder of cardboard which will be stiff and keep it from getting side crushed.



Frith said:


> - Extra stuff. Throw in anything you can think of to help fill up the box.


My preference is to keep my bike box as empty as possible. I want TSA to be able to peer inside, see that it is a bike and nothing else and then close things back up. I dont want them unpacking my carefully packed bike because they cant see something they are curious about. I also try to minimize the weight of the box - it is already an awkward size that his hard for me to move so it will be hard for the baggage handlers to move. I naively figure the easier it is for them to deal with the less frustrated the handlers will be.


----------

